# Newest part of Dawson Forest?



## feathersnantlers (Sep 3, 2010)

Is anyone going to hunt the newest part of Dawson Forest WMA this year?


----------



## Gunner308 (Sep 3, 2010)

have they put a new map at the check station yet?


----------



## Rays123 (Sep 6, 2010)

sbmb0913 said:


> have they put a new map at the check station yet?



either there no new maps or people have been picking them up quicker than they can print them, I rode by yesterday to pick one up and couldnt find any


----------



## Coastie (Sep 6, 2010)

sbmb0913 said:


> have they put a new map at the check station yet?



The maps for this year were ordered before the new property had been purchased so the available maps will not show it. 
Maps are not available at check stations on a year round basis unless you just happen to get there when somebody is there for some other reason. Maps for Dawson Forest will be available beginning on Friday 9/10/2010 when the sign in sheets for archery season are put up.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 6, 2010)

Where is the new part located


----------



## Coastie (Sep 6, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> Where is the new part located



Steve Tate Hwy. west of baptising hole, wraps around to the south and east to connect with Amicalola tract. Stop by the check station when the gate is open and you can see it on a map.


----------



## stev (Sep 6, 2010)

oh no dont tell all about it .good huntin there .deer &  bear all gone


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Steve Tate Hwy. west of baptising hole, wraps around to the south and east to connect with Amicalola tract. Stop by the check station when the gate is open and you can see it on a map.


I figured Craig already knew this as high up as he is with the county and all  Jim is that down both sides of the river? I dont know which way south and east is up there...


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I figured Craig already knew this as high up as he is with the county and all  Jim is that down both sides of the river? I dont know which way south and east is up there...



I got your high up in the county. I didn't know it but had heard it and didn't know if there was any truths to it. I'll call you tomorrow Jim.


----------



## blackbear (Sep 13, 2010)

Been there many times its the thickest property you ever did see,,,,you can't shoot a arrow 5 feet in that stuff,,,,it was clear cut about 15 years ago and its a solid pine thicket now,,,,good luck hunting it and watch for snakes......if you decide to try it wear chaps or snake boots there are some serious copperheads over that way....good luck


----------



## Nga. (Sep 22, 2010)

blackbear said:


> Been there many times its the thickest property you ever did see,,,,you can't shoot a arrow 5 feet in that stuff,,,,it was clear cut about 15 years ago and its a solid pine thicket now,,,,good luck hunting it and watch for snakes......if you decide to try it wear chaps or snake boots there are some serious copperheads over that way....good luck


 
 Amen on the CopperTops I say 10x more there than anywhere in the county or adjoining counties. It is very thick like said before old clearcut.
Please go hunting there that will make my honey hole that much better, when they get drove out of the thicket


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Sep 23, 2010)

their has been alot of loggin trucks coming out of that spot


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 23, 2010)

They aint as many copperheads anymore either..I've kilt 5 through there this year


----------

